# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Peru to Bolivia

## Travel4

Hello, 
I am on a bit of a time crunch but would really still like to fit in a day tour to Uyuni if it is possible! 


I am finishing my Salkantay Trek in Peru on Aug 14, spending the 15th there then taking a night bus to Copacabana to spend a day at the floating islands then I am wondering whether it is possible to take a night bus directly to Uyuni the night of the 16th, do a day tour, and then return to La Paz on the 18th. I have a very early flight on the morning of the 19th out of La Paz. 

Please let me know if this is possible as I would really like to experience the salt flats!!!


Thanks!

----------


## viajevietnam

Has anyone taken the Sicilian Volcano Trail trip. It looks very interesting...there aren't a lot of departure dates and none seem to be guaranteed. I was wondering just how popular this trip is...
Even if you haven't been on this particular trip I'd appreciate any comments from anyone who has visited the Aolian islands and Mt. Etna.
Thanks,
Linda

----------


## romanmark

The Collao Plateau Is the geographical space, where ancient and Important cultures like Pucara and, later, Tiahuanaco, appeared.This is the region where, according to the legend, Manco Capac and Mama Ocllo emerged from the sacred Lake Titicaca to found the Inca Empire.

During colonial times, the Spaniards established In Puno attracted by its mineral richness, bringing new cultural, social and economic Patterns along. The city of San Carlos de Puno was founded in 1668 and the priests, eager to convert the natives, motivated them to build beautiful churches.Floating Uros Islands 	The floating islands of the Uros Indians. We took a 30 minute boat ride from Puno out to the floating islands situated amongst the reed beds in the shallow waters of Lake Titicaca. These islands are constructed from tortora reeds, as are the houses and boats. The island is about a metre thick and needs to be continually maintained as the reeds below the surface rot. The Indians make souveniers and handicrafts to sell to the tourists who visit the island.

----------


## romanpeter

The Peruvian president Alan García, left, and his Bolivian counterpart, Evo Morales, have signed a deal allowing Bolivia to build a port near Ilo, on Peru's Pacific coast. Photograph: Getty Images

It might be a strip of sand without even a jetty but a small stretch of the Pacific coast now harbours Bolivia's dream of regag a coast and becoming a maritime nation.The museum also suggested that Coca Cola used to contain small quanties of cocaine, although this was removed in the early 20th century. Even today, the company allegedly uses a non-narcotic coca leaf extract prepared at a Stepan Company plant, the only plant authorised by the US Drug Enforcement Administration to import and process the coca plant. Lecture over!!!

----------


## moon

The PeruBolivian Confederation (or Confederacy) was a short-lived confederate state that existed in South America between 1836 and 1839. Its first and only head of state, titled Supreme Protector, was the Bolivian president, Marshal Andrés de Santa Cruz.

The Confederation was a loose union between the states of Peru (by this time divided into a Republic of North Peru and a Republic of South Peru, which included the capital Tacna) and Bolivia. Since its inception the confederation was seen as threat by influential politicians in the neighboring countries, and its support for Chilean and Argentine dissidents in exile caused Argentina and Chile to wage war separately against the confederation. The Confederation collapsed after being defeated by a combined Chilean and Peruvian dissident force in what is now known as the War of the Confederation.

----------


## hadensmith

Has anyone taken the Sicilian Volcano Trail trip. It looks very interesting...there aren't a lot of departure dates and none seem to be guaranteed. I was wondering just how popular this trip is even if you haven't been on this particular trip I'd appreciate any comments from anyone who has visited the Aolian islands and Mt. Etna.

----------


## harrymark

On October 14, two and a half months after Ollanta Humala took office as president of Peru, a panel of experts will join us to examine policy initiatives emanating from the new administration in the light of long-standing issues and challenges.

----------


## ronymac

Intro.... From a traveller perspective, South America splits into roughly three regions. The more developed Southern countries of Argentina, Uruguay and Chile; with their European feel, political stability and relatively high standards. This is were many start/finish a trip.

----------


## maarin

View of Cuzco. After flying from Sydney to Buenos Aires, we flew north to Peru and spent a few days in Cuzco, the old capital of the Inca empire. This town is situated at the end of a long valley at 3500m altitude in the southern Andes of Peru.

----------


## harmayanigrengel

Since its inception the confederation was seen as threat by influential politicians in the neighboring countries, and its support for Chilean and Argentine dissidents in exile caused Argentina and Chile to wage war separately against the confederation. The Confederation collapsed after being defeated by a combined Chilean and Peruvian dissident force in what is now known as the War of the Confederation.

----------


## herrin

Peru is the most extreme country in the world. It boasts the world's highest tropical mountains, the world's driest desert, the world's most biologically diverse rain forest, the world's richest fishery, and the world's most extraordinary cultural and archaeological diversity. All other New World nations combined do not harbor as many spectacular archaeological sites as Peru. The most extraordinary ancient stone architecture in the world is in Peru.

----------


## peat

I definitely agree that Peru is home to a large number of archaeological sites. These accounts from the pre-Columbian society of BC era till the Incas in the modern history and the civilizations have been highly complex societies of their times as compared to others. There are a thousands of archaeological sites in Peru most of which lying on the north coastal region of Peru.

----------


## teena4gupta

Peru is beautiful but I recommend to go there but in June, might not realize the full benefits of its awesome summers. However, it can have a mountain of fun and in Machu Pichu,

----------


## davidsmith36

The PeruBolivian Confederation (or Confederacy) was a fleeting confederate express that existed in South America somewhere around 1836 and 1839. Its first and final head of state, titled "Preeminent Protector", was the Bolivian president, Marshal Andrés de Santa Cruz. 
The confederation was a free union between the conditions of Peru (at this point separated into a Republic of North Peru and a Republic of South Peru, which incorporated the capital Tacna) and Bolivia. From its initiation, the confederation was viewed as a danger by persuasive lawmakers in the neighboring nations, and its support for Chilean and Argentine dissenters in a state of banishment created Argentina and Chile to take up arms independently against the confederation. The confederation broken down in the wake of being crushed by a consolidated Chilean and Peruvian dissenter drive in what is presently known as the War of the Confederation.

----------

